# [Resolved] bad command or filename on startup



## Eric87 (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm running Windows 98 SE and now when i start up m pc it shows a DOS screen that says: 

C:\>C:\essolo.com
Bad Command Or Filename

What does this mean? and is it bad? I've probably done something stupid and deleted something I needed while trying to clean up my pc. This is like the 3rd question in 2 days I've posted on here.
--Eric


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Eric,,,you need to stick to a thread somewhere...there is lots to read and its scattered all over the place..lets start with a copy and paste of your hijack log, I m gonna try to help you but im not willing to waste time searching for other posts after this one in another thread. There are people who will stick to thier threads and I will go help those if I find you have not stuck to this one.

Go to start,,,shutdown and restart in msdos. type this. Scanreg /restore 
a space after scanreg. Choose a date before the problem occurred and hit enter.

After if that works then good..there is some spyware that needs removed. Let us know HERE at this thread.

Heres the log I got from Hijack This:
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.0
Scan saved at 2:30:32 PM, on 7/13/04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGSERV9.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGCC32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOZILLA.ORG\MOZILLA\MOZILLA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\OUTLOOK EXPRESS\MSIMN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HJT\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr...://my.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr...//www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr...rch/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr...//www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr...//www.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: YBIOCtrl Class - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\windows\downloaded program files\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\windows\downloaded program files\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Avgserv9.exe] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\Avgserv9.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM95\AIM.EXE
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: ChatSpace Full Java Client 4.0.0.300 - http://about.chatspace.com/Java/cfs40300.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

The message is likely coming from your config.sys or autoexec.bat file. You can review this by running *sysedit* and if you like copy/paste the contents here.

essolo is a sound driver; it is loaded that way only to accomodate folks who want to run DOS games that use sound.

You can eliminate the error message simply by placing *rem* plus a space as the first letters in the line. It will not affect any Windows operations.

eg:

rem C:\essolo.com

Check your c: drive and see if you have that file there.


----------



## Eric87 (Jul 13, 2004)

i started a new thread because this is an entirely different question, if this is refering to the problem about that file i couldn't get rid of I found it and deleted the .exe for it and it's text file and its gone now


----------



## Eric87 (Jul 13, 2004)

Rollin' Rog i did find the file it is in my C:\Windows\Options\CABS so if its in there why am I getting that error message?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

because cabs is not in C:\windows\system

Try this. Click below

http://www.windows-help.net/windows98/start-142.shtml


----------



## Eric87 (Jul 13, 2004)

ok I've run it..but i mean what do I do now? How do i know what to update, or restore??


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

click restore a file and point to where you found Esselo.com in your Cabs file.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You will also have to enter the location to be restored to


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes Im sorry I forgot that ,,,,,,,tell us how that works and we will get the spyware after.


----------



## Eric87 (Jul 13, 2004)

ok cool, no more bad command or filename or startup, now it loads, now as far as that spyware goes, that Lazy.mp3 i got rid of that it was a .exe and a .txt in my c:/ folder called lXaXzXy.exe and lXaXzXy.txt, and the text file had lyrics to the song in it and once i deleted that it no longer shows up on my desktop


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Great,,,now go to your control panel...add//remove programs and remove anything there that has to do with search bar or search assistant...then please post another hijack log. I will try to get up early enough in the morning to go over it before work or perhaps someone will get to it before then. Take care.


----------



## Tombstone (May 9, 2003)

*Essolo.com* won't be in any Windows98 CAB file, and wasn't axed by a virus or spyware. You probably deleted it. It lives in the root directory of your bott partition (C:\) and it is the file that loads your DOS SB16 emulator for your audio card.


----------



## Eric87 (Jul 13, 2004)

Everything in my add/remove list is core stuff, no more spyware stuff the only search thing i have in there is the google toolbar. should I get rid of that too?


----------



## Eric87 (Jul 13, 2004)

ok new log after removing google toolbar everything else in my add/remove lists were stuff I need and programs I use. New log:

--------------------------
Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.0
Scan saved at 1:14:47 PM, on 7/16/04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\STUFF\UTILITIES\HJT\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: YBIOCtrl Class - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Avgserv9.exe] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\Avgserv9.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NVIEW] rundll32.exe nview.dll,nViewLoadHook
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] ctfmon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM95\AIM.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: ChatSpace Full Java Client 4.0.0.300 - http://about.chatspace.com/Java/cfs40300.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchAssistant = about:blank
O2 - BHO: YBIOCtrl Class - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)

You may or may not have hijack fix these two,,,the first one would cause a lot of popups I would think and the second has no file. Its related to yahoo search or homepage, those two are suspect and I could be wrong about them but I dont think I am....Good luck the rest looks nice.


----------



## Eric87 (Jul 13, 2004)

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com

What about those two? I don't have yahoo messenger or anything or the yahoo search bar. And is ok to reinstall the google search bar in IE?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

In my opinion google is ok,,if you want to remove yahoo it should be fine...


----------



## Eric87 (Jul 13, 2004)

allright then thats it, thanks a lot bandit, and to everyone else who has helped me out, hopefully i won't be coming to this forum often (because if i did that would mean i'm having problems right? lol), but I'll always know I got a place to come if I do have problems!!! 
--Eric


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

You are sure welcome...sorry for the misunderstanding. I hope you always have good luck with your puter. Take care.


----------

